# Audax on TV this Sunday



## mcshroom (16 Nov 2012)

The 2012 Snow Roads Audax will be the main feature on BBC2 Scotland's The Adventure Show, on Sunday (18th November) at 1900 on BBC-2 Scotland. Plus SkyDigital 990; FreeSat & Virgin for those of us South of the border (and hopefully on iPlayer too)


----------



## HLaB (16 Nov 2012)

hopefully it'll be iplayer, Ive only freeview


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 Nov 2012)

I have Virgin but can only find BBC 1 Scotland, not BBC 2.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Nov 2012)

Ah I thought it was 865, but that Appears to be BBC2 England (I assume that's to allow the Scots to watch our BBC2 but we can't watch theirs)


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 Nov 2012)

BBC 2 Scotland is rubbish. I don't think even us Scots watch it


----------



## subaqua (17 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Ah I thought it was 865, but that Appears to be BBC2 England (I assume that's to allow the Scots to watch our BBC2 but we can't watch theirs)


 
correct, it really annoys me when Welsh rugby is on BBC2 Wales as Virgin don't give us that ( we didn't even have S4C until a few weeks ago ).

you could try the red button and see. thats how i watched the depressing game last night


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2012)

subaqua said:


> correct, it really annoys me when Welsh rugby is on BBC2 Wales as Virgin don't give us that ( we didn't even have S4C until a few weeks ago ).
> 
> you could try the red button and see. thats how i watched the depressing game last night


it depressed me and I'm English!


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Nov 2012)

Just watched it on the iPlayer here.

The guys mad. A 300k hilly audax as your first event! Good on him for finishing. Does look nice though...


----------



## Spartak (19 Nov 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just watched it on the iPlayer here.
> 
> The guys mad. A 300k hilly audax as your first event! Good on him for finishing. Does look nice though...


 
Thanks for the link - well worth watching


----------



## Philip Whiteman (19 Nov 2012)

Dougie did brilliantly - the furthest he had ridden in a day before was 120 miles so bumping that up to 180 miles, with all that climbing thrown in for good measure, was quite an achievement for him. He did it in 18.5 hours and despite having problems with his chain, his derrailleur and his guts, he coped magnificently. 

Most interesting was the general camaraderie amongst these enthusiasts. Audax is often described to me as a cycling event for middle-aged men with beards and rickety old bikes with mudguards and lights, and while there may be an element of truth yet the Snow Roads event is exactly the kind of event I would want to take part in, an event where people looked out for each other and actually helped each other complete the course. 

This excellent broadcast is available for another week. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01p2w32/The_Adventure_Show_2012_2013_Snow_Road_Audax/


----------



## Houthakker (19 Nov 2012)

Made my legs ache just watching.
One day.....


----------



## mcshroom (19 Nov 2012)

You don't need to launch straight into a 300km in the Cairngorms. There are lots of Audax rides all over the UK that start at 50km and go all the way up to 1400km (same distance as Land's End - John O' Groats).

If you are interested then have a look through the calendar for a ride near you to try it out 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/

Oh, and most are flatter than that, but still a lot of fun.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> You don't need to launch straight into a 300km in the Cairngorms. There are lots of Audax rides all over the UK that start at 50km and go all the way up to 1400km (same distance as Land's End - John O' Groats).
> 
> If you are interested then have a look through the calendar for a ride near you to try it out
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/
> ...


+1. Done a couple of 200s. Both were a bit of an (mis)adventure, but fun indeed.


----------



## Terry Kay (20 Nov 2012)

Just finshed watching.. After completing my first 100k last week, I can certainly sympathise! Though definitely laughed along at the comments about it being a group of single riders.. I mixed in with a few riders up until the first control, but lost them after a loo break!

Certainly inspiring.. And something I'd love to do! After getting a bike with a triple ring, of course....


----------



## PoweredByVeg (21 Nov 2012)

Just watched it on a very slow laptop, but it still was an excellent feature and captured why we do these stupid things!


----------



## Baggy (24 Nov 2012)

Just caught up with this on iplayer, really enjoyed it


----------



## Noodley (24 Nov 2012)

Baggy said:


> Just caught up with this on iplayer, really enjoyed it


 You'd have enjoyed it more if I'd been on it


----------



## Baggy (24 Nov 2012)

Noodley said:


> You'd have enjoyed it more if I'd been on it


That goes without saying Noodles, there weren't enough majestically tall people on it.


----------



## Chris-H (24 Nov 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just watched it on the iPlayer here.
> 
> The guys mad. A 300k hilly audax as your first event! Good on him for finishing. Does look nice though...


Really enjoyed watching that,such a shame we dont have that program down here though.I dont watch a lot of tv but would make an exception for anything cycling related.Many thanks for the link


----------



## Diggs (24 Nov 2012)

Is there/ should we have a specific thread for spotting cycling related progs on the box? I'm thinking of the above sort of thing you may miss rather than some-one pointing out when TdF is on.


----------



## Angus444 (30 Nov 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Dougie did brilliantly - the furthest he had ridden in a day before was 120 miles so bumping that up to 180 miles, with all that climbing thrown in for good measure, was quite an achievement for him. He did it in 18.5 hours and despite having problems with his chain, his derrailleur and his guts, he coped magnificently.
> 
> Most interesting was the general camaraderie amongst these enthusiasts. Audax is often described to me as a cycling event for middle-aged men with beards and rickety old bikes with mudguards and lights, and while there may be an element of truth yet the Snow Roads event is exactly the kind of event I would want to take part in, an event where people looked out for each other and actually helped each other complete the course.
> 
> This excellent broadcast is available for another week. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01p2w32/The_Adventure_Show_2012_2013_Snow_Road_Audax/


 Summed it up brilliantly, Philip........


----------



## Noodley (1 Dec 2012)

Angus444 said:


> Summed it up brilliantly, Philip........


 
So, shall we being seeing you on an Angus audax next year?


----------



## Angus444 (2 Dec 2012)

If it's the same date as last year, Noodley, I'll be on the Cairn O'Mount Challenge same day as the Snow Roads (which I believe is full now anyway).....  

Definitely fancy attempting one, but it's not the hills and distance which scares me, more the copious amounts of tasty tuck which seem to be consumed at regular intervals.........


----------

